# St Barts Forums > Forum Pour Les Francophones >  >  *mot-valise du jour: pourriel

## cassidain

Emprunté aux mots "courriel" et "poubelle" (ou bien "pourri")

"Spam" en anglais et franglais. 

À propos, cest un mot uniquement québécois ou également utilisé en France ?

Et oui, cest un truc qui na rien à voir avec le petit caillou.  :cool: 

* à être classé dans la rubrique "Pédagogie"

----------


## elgreaux

je pense que c'est utilisé en France aussi :
https://www.cakemail.com/blog/fr-ca/...-dossier-spam/
Un pourriel, ou spam, est un courriel que vous n’avez jamais demandé à recevoir.

----------


## cassidain

j'imagine que l'académie française le préfère à "spam" . . . bien qu'il n'paraisse pas encore dans le dico du cnrtl.

----------


## pascaleschmidt

pourriel ou pas ca sonne pourri.... ils auraient pu trouver quelque chose de mieux entre nous....

----------


## cassidain

> pourriel ou pas ca sonne pourri.... ils auraient pu trouver quelque chose de mieux entre nous....



ouais, ouais, ouais, je suis d'accord. c'est à toi de jouer, madame

----------


## elgreaux

en parlant de mot-valise — ou mot téléscopé — comme :

courriel
courrier + électronique



y-a-t'il les examples on aime bien ?

----------


## pascaleschmidt

calligramme» (_calli__graphie_  et _idéo__gramme_), Bollywood....

----------


## elgreaux

Bollywood... j'aime bien : Bombay Cinema et Hollywood...

et je ne savais pas qu'un mot-valise en anglais c'est un portmanteau...  on apprends quelques choses tous les jours!

Portmanteau*(en)*, ou _mot portemanteau ('portmanteau word'), équivalent en langue anglaise de "mot-valise"

comme brunch pour breakfast et lunch....

_

----------


## pascaleschmidt

alicament: aliment et medicament

----------


## pascaleschmidt

non seulement ca mais un mot valise est invente, donc chacun peu créer le mot valise qui leur plait! c'est démocratique ca!

----------

